# Lyft is testing HIGHER rates in Charlotte



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

For real! They went from $.75 to $.90.


----------



## TheJudge (Jan 19, 2016)

Well that's positive for the Charlotte market.....Lyft dropped from $0.90 to $0.70 in the Detroit Market once Uber took their rates here to the basement $0.30 mile/$0.30 min


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

That is so cool that Lyft is doing what makes sense. There is no reason to lower rate to below certain standard level and risk losing quality service and drivers. Hopefully this will force Uber to raise rate too but I really don't care about them. As long as Lyft can do the sensible thing, we'll keep driving on Lyft.


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

Transportador said:


> That is so cool that Lyft is doing what makes sense. There is no reason to lower rate to below certain standard level and risk losing quality service and drivers. Hopefully this will force Uber to raise rate too but I really don't care about them. As long as Lyft can do the sensible thing, we'll keep driving on Lyft.


I was sooo pro Lyft for many reasons before this and now I'm just impressed.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

I wouldn't drive for 75 or 90 cents.


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

That would be the fastest way to steal Uber drivers anywhere on the planet. Uber could be caught sleeping.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

That's good it's a step in the correct direction for you guys and gals.


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> I wouldn't drive for 75 or 90 cents.


I wouldn't be in a room with you for 5 minutes. Look at that! We all have opinions!


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

The folks are getting it. Uber has such bad press. Four trips. $13 in tips. People WILL pay for a better service.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Jam Val said:


> I wouldn't be in a room with you for 5 minutes. Look at that! We all have opinions!


Irrelevant to the math.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Transportador said:


> That is so cool that Lyft is doing what makes sense. There is no reason to lower rate to below certain standard level and risk losing quality service and drivers. Hopefully this will force Uber to raise rate too but I really don't care about them.


Man screw Uber. Hopefully TK will become terminally ill, shrivel up & die a slow death.


----------



## cin90 (Nov 12, 2015)

Jam Val said:


> For real! They went from $.75 to $.90.


Had the rate always been $.75 or was there a decrease prior to this increase?


----------



## remdawg (Oct 26, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> I wouldn't drive for 75 or 90 cents.


because you prefer driving for 30 cents on the dollar.... SMH


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

remdawg said:


> because you prefer driving for 30 cents on the dollar.... SMH


I must have missed the joke or the joke's on you. fwiw n't means NOT


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

cin90 said:


> Had the rate always been $.75 or was there a decrease prior to this increase?


I can only speak to it being $.75 when I signed up last summer. Uber was more, $1. Then Uber went to $.75 and lyft went to .90. Ping pong!


----------



## DeeFree (Apr 8, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> I wouldn't drive for 75 or 90 cents.


I wouldn't either! How sad that expectations are so low a that a $.15 increase is considered impressive. $1.50 minimum and that goes for Detroit too!! Hey, wait a minute, gas is $1.89/gallon in Long Beach, how much is it in Charlotte? I might think differently if it was around $.99/gallon there.


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

Love that this forum can s**t all over any slightly good news. Whine and complain about rates then something good happens and you still whine and complain. You guys are the worst. But thanks for the positive feedback from the rest.


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

DeeFree said:


> I wouldn't either! How sad that expectations are so low a that a $.15 increase is considered impressive. $1.50 minimum and that goes for Detroit too!! Hey, wait a minute, gas is $1.89/gallon in Long Beach, how much is it in Charlotte? I might think differently if it was around $.99/gallon there.


$1.62 in the city. $1.32 over the border in SC or at Costco.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Jam Val said:


> Love that this forum can s**t all over any slightly good news. Whine and complain about rates then something good happens and you still *whine and complain*. You guys are the *worst.* But thanks for the positive feedback from the rest.


I only think MATH and that, only 'how much does it pay per overall mile' to ME.

75 or 90 cents a mile is a non-profit/non-wage gig according to math. Not according to slamming or hatred or anger or whining or complaining *or any other B.S. slant used to defer from simple MATH.*


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

Rates are higher in small towns like Charlotte, Birmingham, etc. Major cities like NY, ATL, LA are taking the rate cuts.


----------



## DeeFree (Apr 8, 2015)

Jam Val said:


> Love that this forum can s**t all over any slightly good news. Whine and complain about rates then something good happens and you still whine and complain. You guys are the worst. But thanks for the positive feedback from the rest.


But, but, but +$.15 is NOTHING. You and your car are worth far more than that. That's good for a laugh and nothing more. I don't know why drivers don't realize that we are more important than the riders who are paying. Why? Because we are the product. Without drivers there is nothing to sell. Without drivers there is no Uber or Lyft. If only all drivers could shut it down for however long it takes rates would go up. No need to organize, or unionize or strike or sue. Just everyone stop driving. But of course a lot of people have kids to feed and depend heavily on this income, so it's unlikely change can be affected. I just wonder what these drivers would do if Uber and Lyft shut down or what did they do before 2008.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

So how's it working out so far? 

Are people using lyft? Are all the drivers doing lyft instead of uber & giving pax no choice but to use lyft? Or is the number of drivers on each platform about the same as before & ridrrs are still choosing lyft?


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

grayspinner said:


> So how's it working out so far?
> 
> Are people using lyft? Are all the drivers doing lyft instead of uber & giving pax no choice but to use lyft? Or is the number of drivers on each platform about the same as before & ridrrs are still choosing lyft?


Based on our FB group, more drivers are signing up for Lyft. We lack drivers here. More hits than ever on Lyft. Also, I was at the airport twice with no uber drivers and I refused to turn my app on for uber. Stuck with Lyft. Hahaha! Worked out to higher fares and $7 in tips.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

That's great. I hope this works out because then Lyft may raise our rates on Raleigh. I already have seen a huge increase in pax switching from uber to lyft - often because there are no ubers available.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

DeeFree said:


> I wouldn't either! How sad that expectations are so low a that a $.15 increase is considered impressive. $1.50 minimum and that goes for Detroit too!! Hey, wait a minute, gas is $1.89/gallon in Long Beach, how much is it in Charlotte? I might think differently if it was around $.99/gallon there.


Goes to show how bad the per mile rates are.We get happy to hear .90 a mile


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

The Juno effect????


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

I really didn't care for how uber treated us, the low pay pisssy text and emails threating us and bossing us around. Pay is just better on Lyft with tips and PDB anyways. I'm happier on Lyft the riders are generally more laid back and less demanding. Lyft isn't perfect but it's definitely the better platform for both the rider and driver imo


----------



## Ubernomics (Nov 11, 2015)

Jam Val said:


> For real! They went from $.75 to $.90.


Love me some Lyft!!!! They will have all yhe drivers!!!!


----------



## Ubernomics (Nov 11, 2015)

Transportador said:


> That is so cool that Lyft is doing what makes sense. There is no reason to lower rate to below certain standard level and risk losing quality service and drivers. Hopefully this will force Uber to raise rate too but I really don't care about them. As long as Lyft can do the sensible thing, we'll keep driving on Lyft.


Uber...what's that? Lmmfao!


----------

